# Missing /etc/group



## aceman (Jun 19, 2012)

I would like to as*k* about a missing /etc/group in freebsd FreeBSD 8.2. I was fixing a degraded gmirror and forced to run fsck multiple times, the*n* suddenly I realized that /etc/group was missing from the machine.

*I*s there a way to restore /etc/group from the /etc/passwd file?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 19, 2012)

Have a look under /var/backups.  You may be able to recover it from there.

Or, you can use mergemaster(8) to install the default group file.


----------



## aceman (Jun 20, 2012)

I could not find in /var/backups.

I will look into mergemaster.


----------

